

Google Starts Removing Search Box For Results Page - What Do You Think? - VierScar
http://i.imgur.com/ZTSicJv.png

======
VierScar
Looks like not everyone has it - my friends don't.

It's not necessarily bad - just unusual that the only way to change my query
is in the omnibar. Will take some getting used to, but I can see why it has
been removed.

I'm using the regular non-dev/canary build of chrome (v 29.0.1547.66) and just
on Windows. Perhaps they are rolling it out to people slowly, anyone else got
it?

------
jmulder
I started noticing this at home the other day and I quite like it. It allows
me to short-cut key directly back to the search box. It will take some getting
used to, sure.

------
mkr-hn
This would get annoying fast with how often Google gets it completely wrong.

------
lazugod
How is it done? Browser sniffing? Default-search-engine sniffing?

~~~
anxiousest
Instant Extended API in chrome://flags

------
mikecane
I still have the search field in results.

------
anxiousest
They've been doing that on mobile Chrome for a while. It makes perfect sense
on mobile, saving vertical space and whatnot, seems alright on the desktop as
well.

Notice the mic icon to the right.

